# ShopNotes vs Woodsmith?



## ErcAnRua (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone care to elaborate on their reasons for subscribing/buying both magazines? At a fairly casual glance they seem to basically be the same magazine. Certainly their two websites have exactly the same descriptions regarding content/format (not a huge surprise given they're by the same company) so how do I choose which to subscribe to?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

ErcAnRua 
Firstly welcome to Lumberjocks 
and i'm a shopnotes man myself the describtions are more understandable and easyer to follow well for me anyway…...


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I take both and shop notes seams to be more involved with jigs and techniques and woodsmith is focused on projects. I like them both.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to Lumberjocks. You'll love it here.

I subscribe to both magazines. Woodsmith tends to have furniture projects, boxes, clocks, things for the house, etc! Shopnotes is all about building things for your shop. Jigs, storage, workbenches, tool stands, etc! The drawings and instructions in both magazines are excellent and easy to follow. I enjoy both magazines very much and have built projects from each one.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I do both shopnotes deals with the shop and woodsmith other stuff. I like them because there is no ads


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Yup me too, both…


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I buy both but I don't subcribe to either, if I see a copy on the shelf in the store I think would be a good read with a few good projects in it, ill pick it up.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I get one and a friend gets the other. We share. I take the shopnotes.
BTW, welcome


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Those are my 2 favorites as well.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Both for me too.
(And Wood Working Magazine, and Popular Woodworking..and American Woodworker & Woodworkers Journal…...)

OK, it's an addiction, but I'm working on it…..

You know there is a problem when you see three of the same sharpening articles at once…..


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

ErcAnRua,

Establish what is important to you and go from there.

ShopNotes is what the name implies…shop, sawdust, hard work, bare wood, jigs, fixtures, clean-up, organize, sweat, mess, real world.

Woodsmith is everything else…exquisite teatables, yet another cutting board, and more.


----------



## printman (Apr 1, 2007)

I do both too. Just when I think one or the other is not needed they come out with a great project in that one!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Both.


----------



## ErcAnRua (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks to all of you who answered the question about what's the difference between the two-why would I choose one over the other, if it had to only be one!

To those who answer that they buy both, it's an interesting data point, but isn't really to my point…

And thanks to all of you who welcomed me via my profile-I do feel welcome! This is the most response I've ever received on a board… Most impressive.

Eric


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah I go both ways too, wait that didn't come out right.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't worry Dock, we get it.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Ditto what a1Jim said they're both great publications! Welcome to LJs, enjoy.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep, I get BOTH too…

One is for the Shop… other is more for Projects…

I love them both!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

BOTH


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I subscribe to both, maybe we should start "Wood Workers Anonymous", my name is Smitty and I am a woodworker, I have not sawn any wood for 2.5 hours, I am going into the shop now and saw some wood.lol


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Both. No ads = great value IMHO.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Each magazine brings its own personality and ideas. In each magazine you will find an idea that you won't find anywhere else. A $5 or $6 investment is worthed, for each issue from each magazine. Unless you attend woodworking classes all year round, where would you learn about woodworking? On LJ of course, but… The more you see the more your learn.

ShopNotes = shop tools, shop tips, shop jigs, shop furniture
Woodsmith = some shop jigs, shop tips, and house furniture.

Finally, if you don't spend your money on magazines that will teach you something, you will spend it somewhere else anyway.

Best, and Welcome to LJ.

Serge

http://www.atelierdubricoleur.spaces.live.com


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I like both.
They a e a great asset and a treasure for woodworkers much like Norm and the New YANKEEE WORKSHOPS.

Some things are just better than others.

Bob


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been a subscriber to Shopnotes since it's conception. And Woodsmith for years before that. Love them both.


----------



## BigWes (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank God for lumber jocks


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> I ve been a subscriber to Shopnotes since it s conception. And Woodsmith for years before that. Love them both.
> 
> - cabinetmaster


*DITTO…*


----------

